# And They Just Keep Coming !



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well i heard squeaking today and checked all my pregnant females to find another litter of pinkies. Thats the third litter in 3 days !
All males are seperated from the females so no more pregnancies i hope especially considering i still have another 3 pregnant females 
I need to sex the pinkies asap but being honest i cant tell the difference whatsoever from the pics posted on here in another thread so can anyone else help me do this using clear pics please.
I have a large litter to reduce and would prefer to do whilst they are only a few days old.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I hope this can help, these are 3 pictures of some of my pinkies at 2 days old.








This one was a girl.
















These two are boys.

I agree that sometimes it can be hard to see the difference in them but the easiest way to tell is those little tab things. See how the girls tab is small while the boys tabs are much bigger, wider, and may stick out more. Thats the way I tell them apart.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Laighie (sp?) gave me some great advice when sexing my first litter which was to pick out which was for sure female, and which for sure male, putting them in separate bowls. Then compare the ones you're unsure of to them. I think she said to line them up from most doe-like to most buck-like. I wasn't as sure on Day 2 as I was on Day 3 but I was totally new. Anyway, I think I got it right. No boy is in that tank. You could also colour code their tails with markers and take photos for us to guess at.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember that thread with her advice. It works well. The only thing I'd add is it's better if the bowls are prewarmed, and with some tissue liner, bucause the pinkies can cool down quickly - even in a few minutes. And when you're examining them to sex them, the time can pass quicker than you realise.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh very good addition! I assume some things are common sense but oops. And I was warned too they can overheat just as well since their thermoregulation hasn't fully developed. Also good to be sure those liners aren't scented with something foreign. Call me paranoid but that's something I kept in mind. I think after ten minutes you've got to get them back to momma. Though Mojo's completely right - that time passes fast when you're fretting over genitalia.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats great help so thanks.

Checked in on the mice tonight and yet again i have 3 more seperate litters !
2 lots of 6 and 1 lot of 8 so will cull that down to 6. Thats 28 babies in 3 days from 5 does 
Just to be clear though i bought them all pregnant and i couldent do anything to avoid it but now everyone is definitley split up to prevent this happening again.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok its a sad evening tonight ive got 10 babies from one nest and have said goodbye to 4, i think all were male and one if them was clearly a runt. So now we only have 6 that comprise of 4 females and 2 males left. Silky as it sounds but saying goodbye is horrible but i understand its for the best


----------

